# Stream 4K - "Storage Space Running Out" error message



## rassi (Jul 18, 2003)

What's the best way to deal with this? I've removed the streaming apps we don't use, and cleared cache as recommended but it seems like it keeps coming back pretty quickly.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

rassi said:


> What's the best way to deal with this? I've removed the streaming apps we don't use, and cleared cache as recommended but it seems like it keeps coming back pretty quickly.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


i have microsd on mine via the USB port, splitter


----------



## rassi (Jul 18, 2003)

slick1ru2 said:


> i have microsd on mine via the USB port, splitter


And the Stream will install apps on this additional storage???


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

rassi said:


> And the Stream will install apps on this additional storage???


You can install new apps and migrate certain others as well to the additional storage once its been appropriately formatted.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

TV2 said:


> You can install new apps and migrate certain others as well to the additional storage once its been appropriately formatted.


yep


----------



## rassi (Jul 18, 2003)

Is there a recommended USB hub that works with the Stream and any particular add-on memory? Can I use a USB stick?


----------

